# OK - try this one...



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Since there seems to be a bit of a Black Sabbath vibe so far, here's another one. This is sort of a seven degrees of separation thing, but you only need one link.

What's the link between:
Jeff Beck
Frank Zappa
John Mayall's Blues Breakers
Journey
Whitesnake

And...

Black Sabbath


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

they all use picks.......sorry. i give up.
you said it was only one so who is it?


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

Aynsley Dunbar?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

cbh747 said:


> Aynsley Dunbar?


Bingo!

Aynsley has been involved with all the bands on the list, most often as a drummer, but he played guitar early on with the Mothers of Invention.

He is also credited with writing "Warning" from Sabbath's debut album. I don't think he actually ever played with Sabbath, but it wouldn't surprise me if he was involved with the boys on some pre-Sabbath band or other.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

dang, i wasn't even thinking about drummers.
one track mind.


----------

